# Kindle fire hdx 64 4g



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you able to use the this for a hot spot?  
Thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. At least, I don't think so. It would require hardware to generate a hotspot and I don't think that's included.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the original HDX from last year (8.9 screen, 64, 4g)  It does have the ability to be used as a hotspot. It is pretty easy, you just go into wireless and turn the hotspot option on.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Good to know.


----------

